# Show hack?



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never entered in show hack, but I've always been under the impression that it's a jumping class, kind of like hunter hack. I signed up for it at a show this past weekend, and about half way through the day decided to be smart and as how high the jumps would be, incase it was over what my and my horse normally jump. I walked up and asked, and the lady (who had already been extremely rude to me that day) rudely told me that there weren't any jumps, and when I asked for a description she started talking to a person behind me, and I walked away. I asked my trainer and she also told me it was a jumping class, but I should go ask for a description since it wasn't. I went back a while later, and after being told that they didn't have a written description (which wasn't what I asked for in the first place) she finally told me it's a flat class where they ask for walk, extended walk, trot, extended trot, etc. I scratched it because my horse doesn't have a very good extended trot, and because I still didn't know what to expect and didn't feel like asking anymore from the lady. Has anybody ever entered in show hack? Can you give me a better explanation of what it is, and what to expect? What I would be judged on? Anything like that would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well over in Australia, a show hack is a height class. Over 15hh.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

In the UK, a hack class is a flat class for a perticular type of horse.



> The ideal Show Hack is of thoroughbred type and should be capable of carrying an average adult. The Hack must be a pleasure to ride and have excellent manners. The Hack should be in self-carriage and be light and soft to ride. It should also have correct conformation with the emphasis on quality and elegance. The latter stems from a well set on head and neck combined with a good length of shoulder. The movement should be smooth and graceful with a true pointing of the toe. To achieve these qualities the Hack must be extremely well schooled.





> *Classes for Hacks:*
> Small Hack - Mare or gelding, 4 years old and over, exceeding 148cms but not exceeding 154cms
> Large Hack - Mare or gelding, 4 years old and over, exceeding 154cms but not exceeding 160cms
> 
> ...


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

The arabian show circuit also has show hack, but it's more like dressage. It's all the dressage clothes and equipment and no routines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> The arabian show circuit also has show hack, but it's more like dressage. It's all the dressage clothes and equipment and no routines.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Very interesting... I believe this one applies best to the show I was at. Wow, I was way off! Thanks though!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Show hack is just another flat class for hunters. Like usual, the horse is judged on his way of going. For SH, you want to be more collected (like an eq class if you've ever ridden in one). _

_And just because SH goes with Road and Pleasure hack.... RH is a more forward, ground covering class, and pleasure would be a nice easy gait, as it is for pleasure._

_Does that make sense?_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can I ask a question here, being brought up in the UK I totally understand hack classes as faye described them.

Now I live in Canada and I'm thinking of taking G Man to a schooling show next week, where there are both 'Show Hack' and 'Road Hack' classes. There is no way that G Man would be classed as what I would call a Show Hack, but maybe a road hack?? But from the descriptions I have seen the road hack asks for a gallop........do they always require a gallop, shoot we've only just cracked cantering


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

GH, If you said Road hack in the UK I personaly woulf think Riding horse classes as that is a very old term for the horse that a lord/lady would ride to a meet before changing onto the hunter. Generaly heavier then the Park hack (which is now called the Show hack) and fits nicely into the Riding horse class.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

GH, in BC we are required to hand gallop in a road hack class. Probably the same over your way!


----------

